# Neat Train Storage



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Check the end of this video, this is the way to store your trains for ready access!  I want one!


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

did anyone else think about falling off the train in some locations? 

thats pretty neat, but either A. hes single or B. He's Retired.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That is beyond way cool!!!!!
Can't even imagine the coin in that set-up. 
Bob


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like i found a new way to store the trains once I get my own space...perhaps integrate that into my layout  table that is


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure it took some doing to get that working!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea but something could be applied on a smaller scale like HO  and I might even be able to pull off in table storage


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Ding ding ... Seventh Floor ... Articulated Steamers ..."


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn it now I am going to have to spend more money.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> "Ding ding ... Seventh Floor ... Articulated Steamers ..."


"goin up, 5th floor early diesels and coaches, 6th floor modern day diesels, 7th floor articulated steamers, 8th floor small steamers...goin down 1st floor main layout...."


LOL....thanks now im already thinking of another way to spend my money....


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

Took about 20 minutes to finish loading on dialup but it was worth it. Called Sandy over to watch. "Geeeez!" she said. Yeah, what a layout! Liked the "digital sign."

No plans to copy that... yet! 
-Ed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dial-up? Where are you living, in the 19th Century?  When I want something from the Internet, I want it now!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Meh. For a 10 year old computer with a six year old GPU 10 year old CPU and I think a 4-6 year old wireless card, it still can kick but and hold its own.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, that is the coolest thing i've seen today


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

UH OH, I see some spending in my future. That set up is seriously cool. BUT, what if one on the top shelf don't respond. hwell:


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

un--freaking real


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The lift system is probably adapted for something like a garage door opener. Doesn't look like it'd be overly tough to build, but a bear to synchronize to stop at the desired points. Watched it several times tying to figure it out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I want one, but I'm guessing I'm not going to get one. 

There was another similar but even more elaborate one I saw a video of, it actually went into another room and then had the similar lift system. It accepted even longer trains.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

That's very nicely done layout, then that elevator! Pretty darn cool!


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*Grooovy*

Wow. Now that is ingenious!


----------

